# New Wax Help please.



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Right im after some new wax, 
ive got 3 diffrent Dodos, nattys red/blue, Hd wax, waxxaddict quartz/vitreo/show wax.fusso(if that counts as wax) and some others but i havent found exactly what i want.

things that matter:
id like a show wax,
that beads like mental,
provides as much gloss as possible,
easy on/off.
hard wax ideally (for use with applicator)consistency/harder than HDwax.

things that dont matter:
durability= dont care if it lasts a week or a month or a year.
price dont care.
manufacturer dont care.
natural/synthetic dont care. 

cheers in advance lads.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The WA show wax should fit all your criteria...where do you think it's not doing it for you?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Mitchell & King is popular here lately...Might ask them which wax for what color!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zymol Glasur has it all

Though you'll very rarely find a show wax that's harder as they have loads of oils etc

Hardest show wax I've got is Odk glamour, my second favourite wax


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Zymol Glasur gets my vote too.

Epic beading and sheeting.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> The WA show wax should fit all your criteria...where do you think it's not doing it for you?


to soft, apart from that its basically perfect. if it had the consistency of HD wax id be sooo happy.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

A&J said:


> Mitchell & King is popular here lately...Might ask them which wax for what color!












mines mettalic red. any suggestions


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Zymol Glasur has it all
> 
> Though you'll very rarely find a show wax that's harder as they have loads of oils etc
> 
> Hardest show wax I've got is Odk glamour, my second favourite wax





Crackers said:


> Zymol Glasur gets my vote too.
> 
> Epic beading and sheeting.
> 
> ...


will have a look cheers lads.

and yeah, i really wish they could make em slightly harder


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

hellshine abyss wax? or is that a soft wax?


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Capture the rapture. Harder than HD wax but softer than collinite.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Crackers said:


> Zymol Glasur gets my vote too.
> 
> Epic beading and sheeting.
> 
> ...


And my vote too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Big-Pete said:


> to soft, apart from that its basically perfect. if it had the consistency of HD wax id be sooo happy.


As Kimo has already mentioned show waxes tend to be more oily so won't be 'hard' hard.

Beauty of a softer more oily wax is it just spreads forever.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Obsession wax evolution that's a hard wax with show wax finish










Or bmd cosmos but this is a softish wax 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Best water behaviour with good durability , IPA > Zymol Glasur 3 coats , curing time between coats 15-30min only . Sonax BSD gives similar Zymol waxes water behaviour but with less shine .


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bmd morpheus, gives a great deep gloss and very good flake pop, if you do the prep first.. very hard wax, needs warmed up in the sun a bit first to get it on the applicator, goes on easy and buffs off easy, try a sample pot and see what you think 
but there again its not classed as a show wax. show waxes tend to be softer as already said.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Glasur


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Chemical Guys Petes 53 is a really great wax that ticks all your boxes and at 20 odd quid its cheap. Very underated IMO.

Pinnacle Souveran is hard to beat for pure looks and you can get a small pot for 40 quid.

Swissvax Onyx is another lovely wax with a gorgeous wet and warm glow but is a bit harder to use as its so crumbly in the pot.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Glasur is still a relatively soft wax although it is great

Maybe contact waxaddict and speak to them about a custom version of Custom Show wax.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Best water behaviour with good durability , IPA > Zymol Glasur 3 coats , curing time between coats 15-30min only . Sonax BSD gives similar Zymol waxes water behaviour but with less shine .


TBH, after putting Glasur on, I have stopped using BSD. Just put another coat of Glasur on every couple of washes - it is just as quick.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another vote for glasur

Swissvax shield or mirage is another option. Easily beats glasur for gloss but glasur kicks its ass in performance 

Raceglaze 55 is another option also

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I regret selling my Glasur now lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tigerspill said:


> TBH, after putting Glasur on, I have stopped using BSD. Just put another coat of Glasur on every couple of washes - it is just as quick.


Glasur wax attracts me beacuse the texture is perfect to use it regularly after the very couple of washes :thumb: .


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

A&J said:


> Mitchell & King is popular here lately...Might ask them which wax for what color!


Get some pure pre wax cleanser then a few coats of this 
http://mitchellandking.com/collections/all-items/products/show-car-wax?variant=17927930625

Job done fella 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> Another vote for glasur
> 
> Swissvax shield or mirage is another option. Easily beats glasur for gloss but glasur kicks its ass in performance
> 
> ...


Get off the crack pipe

Glasur way out glosses shield lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Glasur or carbon

Blackfire system topped with midnight sun wax

DJ purple haze pro or blue velvet pro.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

PolishAngel prep followed by Victoria Concours



Now with Victoria Collectors on top



Mitchell & King Equinox


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Beading better from Zymol Concours than Glasur from previous experience.
...good job you aren't fussed about durability

Raceglaze 55 as posted above^ is also one that came to mind.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Why do you want it to be a hard wax out of interest ?

A wax that fits your bill perfectly is Swissvax BOS. I love the beading this give, the ease of use is ridiculous and I love the finish it gives. Smells great too. One of my very favourite waxes.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Why do you want it to be a hard wax out of interest ?
> 
> A wax that fits your bill perfectly is Swissvax BOS. I love the beading this give, the ease of use is ridiculous and I love the finish it gives. Smells great too. One of my very favourite waxes.


Did you ever try Onyx? I really can not tell much difference between Onyx and BOS. Maybe BOS slightly more reflective but Onyx slightly warmer but I'm splitting hairs.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Did you ever try Onyx? I really can not tell much difference between Onyx and BOS. Maybe BOS slightly more reflective but Onyx slightly warmer but I'm splitting hairs.


I did yes but somehow preferred BOS, maybe because I didn't want the warm glow on my white paintwork. I like the look BOS gives to white.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Why do you want it to be a hard wax out of interest ?
> 
> A wax that fits your bill perfectly is Swissvax BOS. I love the beading this give, the ease of use is ridiculous and I love the finish it gives. Smells great too. One of my very favourite waxes.


the softer wax like my custom show wax just doesnt last as long, u end up using more cos it feels like a moose, and a hard wax would suit me better tbh.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Double speed wax is my current favourite ATM.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Ross said:


> Double speed wax is my current favourite ATM.


double speed vs finis? whats the diffrence?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DSW has more polymers in it and less nuba I think.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Ross said:


> DSW has more polymers in it and less nuba I think.


dsw is more durable and finis is a show wax?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You could say that but this is 2 coats of DSW on my van after a BH Auto QD wipedown.


















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

just ordered some DSW lets hope its good


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Obsession phaenna as a show wax is quite good. Swissvax BOS is another iv tried and really like it for ease of use, buffs off like butter and has lasted so far, applied it nearly a month ago and its still going strong. Not washed the car since application either and seems to repel dirt well. 
Bilthamber finis wax used on the Mrs car and love the finish on that aswell. Easy on and off (not as easy as BOS)


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Auto Finesse Illusion ticks all your boxes except it's softish, very oily.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Double speed wax is my favourite. It has been replace twice and sold everything else on.
For £15 it's worth a try. After a good polish and this topped off is bloody amazing. Glass like shine which iv never seen before. Beading is emmense, 4 to 6 months durability. Can't forget it detergent resistant too. It's weird as this doesn't attract dust like other products do too. The car looks amazing after its first wash too.

Iv stopped buying waxes costing alot more. Don't think much can beat it.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

jd1982 said:


> Double speed wax is my favourite. It has been replace twice and sold everything else on.
> For £15 it's worth a try. After a good polish and this topped off is bloody amazing. Glass like shine which iv never seen before. Beading is emmense, 4 to 6 months durability. Can't forget it detergent resistant too. It's weird as this doesn't attract dust like other products do too. The car looks amazing after its first wash too.
> 
> Iv stopped buying waxes costing alot more. Don't think much can beat it.


got a tub in my hand right now, will try it out.


----------

